# What Sproul Said at Desiring God 2010



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Another video. Here's the audio. The videos of Sproul and Warren will be up soon, probably tomorrow.

Thinking Deeply in the Ocean of Revelation: The Bible and the Life of the Mind Desiring God 2010 National Conference Think: The Life of the Mind and the Love of God - Desiring God


----------

